

Nexus 7 seems to be really hard to unbox - telepoiss
http://www.macgasm.net/2012/07/16/nexus-7-unboxing-hilarity-ensues/

======
jack-r-abbit
OK... so maybe it is hard to slide the box components apart but some of these
people look like idiots. Cutting the tape/sticker with a collar stay? Really?
I didn't see anything odd about how it was packaged. Yet so many people
struggled with even getting those two tape things off. At which point I
question if they are even good (or typical) examples of the "out of box"
experience. At least the guy with the huge freaking bread knife had the right
idea.

------
AsylumWarden
It took me like 30 seconds, maybe 40, to open the box. Seriously. The two
sealing strips peeled off pretty easily. The inner box was a little difficult
to slide out but it wasn't "stuck". Maybe the packaging has changed since that
video was made. By the way, my Nexus blows my wife's iPad 2 away. Sweet!

------
mikeevans
It's really not that hard to open. It took me maybe 30 seconds to open. I
didn't really see any IO attendees struggling either.

